# What's the trick to creamy oatmeal?



## Trevilians (May 14, 2002)

I can not for the life of me make my oatmeal nice and creamy like I remember as a child. I'm using old fashion oats and tried cooking it in a pan on the stove instead of the microwave but it didn't help.

Also, I vaguely remember reading about making oatmeal in the crock pot but I can't remember what to do. Any one remember this?

Thanks.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

I use milk -- and ours is always creamy. But I also use the "quick" oatmeal, rather than the old-fashioned kind -- never could make it creamy with that.


----------



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

After you finish cooking the oatmeal give it a shot of hvy. cream to finish it, similar to cream soups in that you don't want to cook the cream just warm it so that it adds body to your dish.


----------



## Patsy (Apr 16, 2007)

Instead of adding the oats to boiling water, add them first and then bring it to a boil. I find it makes the oatmeal much creamier.


----------



## lorian (Sep 4, 2005)

Soaking the oats overnight is the trick. That's how they always did it in the olden days and the instruc. used to be on the box.


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

I use fluid to oats 2:1 

I use rolled oats (old fashioned) but I buy them organic in a 50 lb. bag

for the fluid use 1/2 whole milk 1/2 water

my recipe; 2 cups fluid (1 c. milk 1 c. water) and 1 cup oats. This works both on the stove top or microwave. Dump it all together and cook. Stir in a bit of salt at the end of cooking.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

A little extra water, a lot more stirring, a little longer cooking.

.....Alan.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Milk, not water or at least 1/2 & 1/2. A little more than called for & a little less oats. Dump all together, then bring to a boil. I think stirring helps...

Also... the more processed your oats ie: minute oats, the less nutritious. The vitamins, etc. are processed out. :grit:


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

Wolf mom said:


> Also... the more processed your oats ie: minute oats, the less nutritious. The vitamins, etc. are processed out. :grit:



really, do you know this to be true? It is my understanding that minute oats are just regular oats that have been chopped up. The cutting of the oats into smaller pieces makes for quicker cooking.


----------



## Trevilians (May 14, 2002)

Thanks everyone. I'll try some of these suggestions tomorrow.


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

Patsy is the one that nailed it. Add the oats to cold water, bring that to a boil.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

1/2 milk, 1/2 water. Slow cooking. Old fashioned oats.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I do them Patsy's way too. At least for me, dh likes his chewy oats.


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 17, 2004)

WindowOrMirror said:


> Patsy is the one that nailed it. Add the oats to cold water, bring that to a boil.


I second that.

And if that method doesn't make it creamy enough, throw some of the uncooked oats into the blender and add the resulting oat 'flour' to the mix next time.


----------



## Sherrynboo (Mar 19, 2005)

I use the old fashioned oats and put them in cold milk/water mix and bring to a boil and cook for a few minutes. My absolute favorite is to add a mashed bananna, a touch of vanilla and some pecans while it is cooking. Umum good!

Sherry in GA


----------



## deb (Jul 27, 2002)

Put old fashioned oats in pan, then add milk. Warm over medium heat until it starts to bubble, add more milk, swish the pot around to mix the oats and milk, turn down the heat to low and let it cook a while longer. Swish again, put back on burner, turn heat off. Low heat allows the oats to soften.

I start my oatmeal right when I go downstairs before I do anything else. Then I take the dogs out etc while it is cooking.

deb
in wi


----------

